# Is Innobuzz too Arrogant ?



## sunzeal (May 29, 2012)

Hi

Today i gave my CISE ( Certified Information Security ) exams.

The rules were like :-

Their are x questions. After you solve each question with correct answer, you will get a password. After your examination duration is complete, you need to submit passwords inside Client Area.

So, their were 5 questions, i successfully attempted 4 questions and was not able to attempt as time got over.

In Client Area, i put passwords, but they got upside down for questions, so i got that you failed.

-------------------------------

So i sent email to the Company, with all screenshot of passwords of respective questions. Even they agreed that i have solved the questions right.

Proof :


*Screenshots removed by Raaabo - don't display examination screens here. Those are proprietary methods and content. Proof can be submitted to the company in question, not to the world in general.
*

The only mistake i did was i put passwords upside down in client area.


So i told them to consider since, even they agree that i solved the questions right + i showed them the proof, only passwords went upside down inside client area and that too i was not able to change later to fix.


So was wondering,  Am i right on this ? or company is being too arrogant ?


----------



## Rohit_Gupta (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Is Innobuzz to Arrogant ?*

Sunzeal,

Hi! I am representing Innobuzz.

The issue is that Examination is an automated process. No individual, even our management has any control over it. The process has been designed such that there is no human interference which ensure the value and authenticity of the certification.

Although, we do understand that your answers are correct, however, since the order was incorrect, the computer would not take this into account, because the computer scripts only follow a IF/THEN/ELSE.

We'd b happy to give you another attempt at the examination though.


----------



## phpkiller (Dec 6, 2012)

sunzeal said:


> Hi
> 
> Today i gave my CISE ( Certified Information Security ) exams.
> 
> ...



The Innobuzz is the worst in each scenario.

I register myself for the Android course in Feb 2012 and till the year complete they are not completing my course.

Each time I tried to join it they changed the faculty.

They took all the fee from me.


Innobuzz is the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## Rohit_Gupta (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,

Can you confirm your Admission ID and/or Full name, so that we can check the issue?


----------

